# Cosmo at 2 1/2 Years Old!



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Here are some pictures of Cosmo we took 2 days ago. She is getting so big! She was a quadruplet bottle baby and is bigger than the rest of our goats!


----------



## mmiller (Apr 3, 2012)

Wow!! :drool: She is beatiful. Love her big bootie lol.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very beautiful ...  :thumb:


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

BeautifuL! What a tank!


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

This is truly an amazing goat. She looks so good.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Love her depth!


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

Gorgeous girl


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Very nice doe. Who are you breeding her to?


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thank you all! We have had her since she was 10 weeks old, and are so happy we were able to help her turn out nice! She is our best doe and we hope her two daughters we kept from her this year will follow in her hoofsteps. We may just have a whole herd of Cosmo does in a few years!  :greengrin: 

We are going to breed her to Saddle Cat at Kindlehope Farm. He is a son of Ward's Cat In The Hat and is a handsome paint. We are pretty excited about this match. :leap:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:thumbup: :hi5:


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

She should produce some nice kids for you! She is beautiful! Hope you get some pretty paint kids from her. I love paints!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Yep, we're hoping so too! She has kidded twice for us, and has had 2 paints and 2 reds. 3 does and a buck. She is in with a huge paint buck right now that we are leasing, so should be kidding late Dec/early Jan.


----------



## Bayouslug (Mar 22, 2012)

Wow, what a great goat! She be packing some meat on them their bones! Lol! Great job!


----------

